# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I managed to get back in time from my vacation to take one trip offshore in the flat calm waters we had for a couple days. I had Josh and his group in from Chattanooga, tn for a day trip for their first ever tuna trip. I told them after the trip if you want a repeat stay home cause they had a heckuva first time trip. We started off by catching a few blackfins. We saw a couple yfs but they wouldnt cooperate. For a couple hours we had quick as you can get in the water action on blackfins and bonitos. They were in a virtual feeding frenzy behind the boat. Around noon we had 17 blackfin in the box and we had released another half dozen more. We made one more drift and it ended up being the last after we had the gorrillas show up in the slick. About 5 minutes into that drift they showed up gliding through the water eating everything we threw in. I will never get it over watching the sickle fins of huge yf out of the water as they surf through my chum slick. I threw a bait in the water and one of them crushed it and we had a solid hookup on the 80w. We still had at least 2 more jumbos in the slick so I got a little greedy and threw out a 50 wide and got one to eat. I decided two jumbos at a time was enough so we let the rest of them live. After about a 30 minute fight on the 80 the first one was in the boat. The one on 50 was about 250 yards out on the surface at that point. since one was out the way we could actively chase down the long fish. Got on top of the 2nd one and it was mean. Of course having it on 80 pound leader instead of the heavy stuff made a difference as we couldnt put the heat on as much. About 45 minutes after we landed fish one I stuck fish number two and we heaved it in the boat to finish off my personal best double hookup. The tail of the tape is 176 and 185 for a combined weight of 361 pounds between 2 yft.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jeezmaneez...that's some serious sizage...good job capt.! thanks for the report...


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Monster Fish! :clap Looks like its getting to be that time of year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can only dream of getting a double header like that. 

:clap:clap


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing as always. Coming your way in Jan or Feb so leave a few for the rest of us!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang That's a beast of a TUNA !!! Great job on getting them into the boat for the ride home. Some one please delete this picture. If my crew see's it they will be on my back all week to go over, And try to catch one of these beast. Good job on the catch. Gene


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

wow.thats sick. congrats to the capt. and anglers!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *recess (11/18/2009)*Dang That's a beast of a TUNA !!! Great job on getting them into the boat for the ride home. Some one please delete this picture. If my crew see's it they will be on my back all week to go over, And try to catch one of these beast. Good job on the catch. Gene


Good Lord have mercy those are some real studs. 

Hey Gene better start loading the boat looks like were heading to Vencie a little bit earlier thant we thought.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (11/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (11/18/2009)*Dang That's a beast of a TUNA !!! Great job on getting them into the boat for the ride home. Some one please delete this picture. If my crew see's it they will be on my back all week to go over, And try to catch one of these beast. Good job on the catch. Gene
> ...


Start pulling the boat now, and pick me up in Mobile on the way. I'll be packed by the time you get here


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Holly crap those things are huge! The site of those fish running the slick must have been unreal. The pic of you on the boat with the fish is awesome! Thanks a lot for posting. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

> *recess (11/18/2009)*Dang That's a beast of a TUNA !!! Great job on getting them into the boat for the ride home. *<U>Some one please delete this picture. If my crew see's it they will be</U>* *<U>on my back all week to go over, And try to catch one of</U>* *<U>these beast.</U>* Good job on the catch. Gene


toooo late gene!!! we've all seen it now and sounds like a majority vote. that would be one heck of a first YFT. done got me day dreaming already.

great catch guy's that had to be exciting to say the least.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice tuna capt


----------

